
Investors pull billions from US stocks in longest outflow streak since 2004 - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/25/investors-pull-billions-from-us-stocks-in-longest-streak-since-2004.html
======
thecabinet
I feel like I'm missing something. (Or this article is just FUD.) $30B over
ten weeks? That's no money. Total AUM in the US is over $50T.

